# Nasca



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Zona arqueológica de Cahuachi









Mirador para ver las líneas de Nasca (10 soles)









si quieres verlo desde el aire en aeroplano, tienes que pagar 50 dólares


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Cahuachi nunca lo vi... me gusta, me gusta


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buenas panorámicas, y que desértico el paisaje.

También he visto apenas un par de fotos de Cahuachi en toda mi vida, siempre ha llamado mi atención, es todo un conjunto de pirámides dicen.


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

Gracias por tu aporte !!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ojalà este vivo cuando desentierren todas esas pirámides y pueda visitar Cahuachi, por mientras me deleitaré con fotos ...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La última vez que fui, hace menos de un año, costaba 60 dólares el vuelo de unos 10 a 12 minutos aprox. La ciudad es pequeña pero interesante, con buenos restaurantes donde almorzar a dos cuadras del óvalo (ref. grifo) frente a un parque triangular.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

He estado en Nasca sólo en dos ocasiones. La primera vez que fuí a esa ciudad ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años (1998) y la segunda ocasión fue el 2002, pero sólo fue de paso porque mi destino final era Cusco. 

Ica es una ciudad re cálida, pero Nasca lo es más. Fuí en pleno verano y creo que la temperatura llegaba a los 35°C. Mi impresión de la ciudad en ese entonces, para ser sincero, no fue precisamente la mejor. No obstante, el tiempo transcurre. 

Tengo una amiga de Nasca y ella me comentaba sobre las notables mejoras que habían ocurrido en su ciudad. Incluso afirmaba que en Nasca habían mejores lugares de entretenimiento que Ica, en parte por la afluencia turística. Supongo, pues, que la ciudad en todos estos años debe haber mejorado mucho. 

Ya llegará el día en que vaya nuevamente a Nasca.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

lindas fotos de Nazca


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Ojalà este vivo cuando desentierren todas esas pirámides y pueda visitar Cahuachi, por mientras me deleitaré con fotos ...


Hay mucho por desenterrar todavía…aparte de Cahuachi están también:

El Cementerio de Chauchilla,









Los acueductos de Ocongalla,









Estaqueria, se caracteriza por presentar una serie de columnas de troncos de huarango, colocadas sobre plataformas de adobes que se supone sirvió como observatorio solar.











y el desierto de Usaca


Pd.: las 3 primeras fotos de arriba no son mías, las que me tomaron salgo yo, así que por razones obvias no las publico.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ocongalla, una forma inteligente de obtener agua, que bien que se conserve.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

NAZCA imagenes de flickr junio, julio 2009.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Lindas fotos Perurocker !, te pasaste :cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las lineas, Chauchilla, los acueductos y Estaquerìa me parecen super interesantes :yes:

Muy buenas fotos kay:


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## lalibertad (Jul 21, 2009)

Ver estas imagenes me han hecho recordar a Maria Reiche quie dedico toda su vida a cuidar, estudiar y promover las Lines de nazca.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

PERUROCKER said:


> NAZCA imagenes de flickr junio, julio 2009.


Ufff, esa pared roja con el che ¿no me digas que en el menú sirven caviar? 



Wild_Swan said:


> He estado en Nasca sólo en dos ocasiones. La primera vez que fuí a esa ciudad ocurrió cuando tenía 11 años (1998) y la segunda ocasión fue el 2002, pero sólo fue de paso porque mi destino final era Cusco.
> 
> Ica es una ciudad re cálida, pero Nasca lo es más. Fuí en pleno verano y creo que la temperatura llegaba a los 35°C. Mi impresión de la ciudad en ese entonces, para ser sincero, no fue precisamente la mejor. No obstante, el tiempo transcurre.
> 
> ...


Yo también estuve por primera vez por Nasca cuando tenía una edad parecida, pero no pude apreciar la ciudad por que solo nos quedamos una noche, recuerdo que hacía bastante calor, al regreso de ese mismo viaje si pude subirme a ese mirador para contemplar las líneas, la última vez que estuve por Nasca fue solo de pasada, cuando estaba por terminar el cole, me iba hacía Apurímac.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

PERUROCKER said:


>


¡Qué mona! Y que linda.


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

*Cahuachi*



Redwhite;38985140Zona arqueológica de Cahuachi said:


>


^^Se ve bien conservada, mejor dicho restaurada. Esa foto parece una pintura, con trazos de luces y sombras bien definidos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, la ciudad no es muy agraciada que digamos ...


----------

